# 11104 and 11103 modif 51 ?



## schacon (Jan 31, 2019)

Provider did a shave bx on the right back and a punch bx on the left forearm. codes are 11104 and 11103. Does code 11103 need modifier 51?


----------



## JesseL (Jan 31, 2019)

schacon said:


> Provider did a shave bx on the right back and a punch bx on the left forearm. codes are 11104 and 11103. Does code 11103 need modifier 51?



No, add on codes do not need modifier 51.  Add on codes payments are already reduced.  Just as 11101 didn't need modifier 51, I don't think 11103 needs one.


----------



## schacon (Jan 31, 2019)

thank you for your help.


----------

